# 6,000 members...thank you!



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

A little over two years ago, this was the first post made on APC. Back then, it was hard for me to believe that we would ever have 1,000 members. Last night, we welcomed our 6,000th.

Thanks everyone. Please remember that this site is *YOURS*. It's value is that it connects us all and allows us to _share_ and _learn_ from each other. It is about people. All people, no matter where they were born or where they live, what their political affiliation is or what language they speak. When you think about it, it is amazing how a thing such as a planted aquarium can become a common thread that unites people from all over the world!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well said Art. =D>


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

:hail:What a great feat :first:


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

When I first joined nearly a year ago, this site was akin to a one of those nice, quiet little towns. Now it is a booming community! Congratulations on your success APC! :first:


----------

